# Resetting an app



## KatHanna (11 mo ago)

Hi,
I have a banking app that has a faulty link. I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling but it keeps downloading it from the iCloud. How do I fix this so I get a new version of the app that hopefully will work?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Either its original source or delete, then go back to store and re-download.


----------

